# Finally cut into the puppy fluff...



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

what a cute little fluff!!!


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Locket! You know it's so funny to me... I almost didn't want to get him because I loved my first dog, Jocko, so much that I didn't think there was room in my heart to fit anything else in.

Then we got Sebastian, and I can't see how I could ever have doubted my ability to love this fuzzy little baby.

I know that was totally off topic, but I just can't help but think about it. Where would any of us be without our dogs?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a beautiful baby!!! I always tell people that the arrival of a new puppy is when the heart begins to heal. The new puppy will never replace its predecessor, but will fill the hole its passing leaves behind.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You did a great job! He looks great!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He looks so good! He sure is handsome. I love all that puppy fluff... so cute!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He is a beautiful baby!!! I always tell people that the arrival of a new puppy is when the heart begins to heal. The new puppy will never replace its predecessor, but will fill the hole its passing leaves behind.


Well said, this is just how I feel. I am finally getting to where I can talk about Draco without bursting into tears.. The hole gets a tiny bit small everyday. we even find comparisons between the two boys  Like how he trippy trots out to the horse yard with me and waits by the gate just like his predecessor 
Sometimes I will se a big black dog at the gate and it will just strike me how similar they are in ways.Instead of feeling sad I am enjoying those memories.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

k8rz said:


> ..but only a little!
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to take away all the fluffiness, but I had to do SOMETHING to make him look like a poodle so that my dad would quit calling him a goat. :crazy: He seriously refers to him as Billy because he thinks he looks like a goat. ANYWAY...
> 
> ...


he looks adorable...I was so reluctant to cut Hoolies coat at first LOL! now I go back and look at pictures  I like it much better cut! Haha


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks to me like he's easy to love, what a cute little guy!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

you did really good job. I cried when i took bella down into the lamb. So much hair came off *L*


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I was really nervous to groom him for some reason. I'm never nervous on a clients dog! I think it might've been because I've never done the puppy cut before, and I wanted to make sure I did everything right so he didn't look like a dork. haha.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a sweet looking handsome boy! You did a great job on his trim, he looks dapper! LOL


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

He looks fantastic!
Im sure I will regret saying this but Im so anxious to start
"learning" to groom Tux when I get him home =)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Beautiful little pup! It will be fun to see more pictures.


----------

